# IMS shower screen E61 200IM causing "wet" puck?



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi,

I've just upgraded my shower screen to IMS 200IM on my pro500, and immediately i notice the puck is "wet"-er than before. just would like to find out, do you guys have similar "Problem"? altho its not a problem as I'm enjoying the shots even better, but just wonder why this condition happens.

P/S: I'm using the stock basket (still waiting for the IMS basket to arrive)

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Has it impacted on the taste of the coffee


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

Yes it did. same grind settings and same 17g of coffee same extraction time 25sec for 34ml. some notes of the taste were stronger than before, bold-er (full-er body) taste i would say.

buts it just leaves little water on puck which i did not see before on my old screen.

also when i "cool flush" with empty PF engaged i notice the brew gauge reads 1 bar higher than the old screen. (Possible finer holes and thus higher pressure)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If the taste is good I wouldn't stress over a little water in the puck

https://baristahustle.com/for-a-good-puck/


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Wet pucks are usually caused by head space. The new shower screen might have altered it. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

Great guys!! thanks for the tip on "Headspace" it indeed change puck outlook and taste.

i read a comment that says "you are making great espresso not great looking puck" So damn true. haha

but yes the IMS shower head needs "narrower" headspace for a great balanced shot. possibly because of the size of the holes.


----------

